# Add on code for supravalvular aortography 93567 during cath



## Chelsea1 (May 4, 2016)

We have a patient whom the Dr. did a stent via bypass with L&R heart cath. The dr. also performed a 93567 (aortic root injection) to visualize any additional vein grafts. I am thinking that I can not add this code for the roadmapping, but I am not sure. Would anyone have any documentation regarding this code used with caths?

Thanks


----------



## nclb85 (May 4, 2016)

When the aortic root injection is done to visualize bypass grafts, it is included in the cath code (93459 or 93461).


----------

